# First year



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello from NW Wisconsin. You'll find this to be a wonderful forum for information. If you go to the main forum board, pick your subject that your question would fit into and ask away!


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome gonnei. 

A friendly suggestion before asking a question. This forum has a wealth of information archived in that you may find many of your questions already answered. I know I have found many of mine already answered many times. I have learned a lot by researching questions that have been asked as well reading the daily questions and answers. This is a good group of folks. You'll enjoy yourself here. Welcome.

Jim


----------



## gonnei (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes I have been reading and it's just wounderful .Thanks Guys


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a great source of info about bees and beekeeping. When you have questions, you may want to try the 'search' function - many times you can find immediate answers to questions in previous threads.

Are you involved with a local club? Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers. Maybe one of these is near you:
http://www.mnbeekeepers.com/links.html


----------

